# '70 Peugeot UO-8



## Boris (Jun 15, 2021)

Pumped up the tires and hopped on my trusty old steed. Bought it brand new 51 years ago, and over time did a lot of upgrading. Not 100% original anymore, but I still have the all the old parts (except for the Rigida serrated rims). Anyhow, I hadn't ridden it in at least 5 years. I'd been so used to riding ballooners for so long that I'd forgotten what narrow tires felt like. I'd also forgotten what it felt like to have more than one or two speeds. The other thing that skipped my mind, was that pedaling backwards wasn't the way to get me stopped😲. I don't quite have my sea legs back, but all in all, it was a great ride, and I've moved this bike to a more accessible location for more frequent riding.


----------



## Boris (Jun 15, 2021)

When your bike says, "RIDE ME!!!", I guess ya just gotta do it.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 16, 2021)

That is awesome that you still own it and still enjoy it. Wish I still had my 72 Schwinn Continental I bought new and rode in high school. The thought of that bike got me in to collecting and led to a 100 or so bikes in my barn. Like everyone, I love the old ballooners too, but the lightweights are where my true love is. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## juvela (Jun 16, 2021)

-----

one would think a cyclist in your land would always want derailleur gearing to deal with those mountains of Pottslyvania   😉    🚴‍♂️

---

zo... dost ve gitz any imagery deesa fahrrad?


-----


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2021)

is it white? my brother bought a white Peugeot around 1974 or so. being a jerk big brother he would not let me ride it, so I rode it when he was not home. that was my introduction to skinny tire road bikes. I bought my own used bike a bit later and never stopped riding.


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2021)

White it is. I'd post a photo, but everybody knows what a white Peugeot looks like.


----------



## videoranger (Jul 4, 2021)

pictures are important, that's why all us cool guys read comic books


----------



## Greg M (Jul 4, 2021)

My white Peugeot was the most comfortable ten-speed I ever owned. Never should’ve given it away.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jul 27, 2021)

Have a blue, 1972 Peugeot UO-8. Has alloy wheels, stem and bars, Suntour SR derailleurs, and a GS leather saddle. The Mafac brakes and leotard pedals are still on board, as are the Simplex shifters, although the shifters got the structural adhesive treatment between the plastic and the metal stiffeners. The tires are a Japanese brand, Kevlar reinforced, that hold about 120psi.

I have not ridden it this year. Too many others in front of it. 

Ted


----------

